# Some fall photography



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Hope everyone is doing well. I pop in over here now and again to check in and see your imagery.

Fall season this year has been fun. Here a few images from the past several weeks:

HF Bow









Good Boy









I really dig BW & Sepia Photography









Go Utah!









~JayMorr~


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks JayMorr......always a treat. :O||:


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW!!! Excellent quality pics


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great stuff, as always!! 8)


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Love the pics! The second one is my favorite. The colors came to together nicely!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

More, more!


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

@.45 Thank you. I appreciate your kind words.

@Yonni, thanks. I enjoy these more in print. It is a lot of fun seeing these on canvas.

@sawsman, I am glad you like them. Btw, I like your avatar.

@RnF (Scott), I really like the second one as well. It was my favorite from the trip. The expression of both the angler and pup is something I had hoped to capture on the lens during that moment. I was pleased when I got home and pulled the images from the trip and saw that I froze that moment! Btw, when we going to go fish???

@wyogoob, don't twist my arm


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Alright.... a few more:














































A few people asked about the coloring of these images and if it was done in post process.... to answer the question, I shot these using several filters to get the effect on camera.

(Nikon D700 with 17-35mm w/ Blue & Gold Filter, Polarizer, Gray & Pink 2 Stop ND Grad coupled with a SB-900 off camera flash strobe)


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

My Favorite is the dog sitting in the boat! Awesome photos!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW!! It's all I can say.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Very sweet indeed...nice work! I'm guessing the North Fork between Warm River and Ashton?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That last one is AWESOME!!


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks guys. 
@FishNaked, yes in that area .

It is a great time of year. The Fall is always fun. I am grateful that this year it seemed to stay nice much longer than usual. The snow today has me smiling as I shift gears and start focusing on waterfowl.

I will be sure to share some additional stuff over the winter months. I am glad you like them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I really like the mayfly. Very nice.


----------

